# Kansas City Fish Club



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello all,
Im with the Kansas City Fish Club, and wanted to introduce the club and myself. We currently have 110 members, and I hope that number grows soon. We cover and discuss anything from freshwater startup, breeding, plants, equipment and some salt water topics. We try to meet once a month and occasionally have speakers. Typically members bring what ever they need to auction off to the meetings and get it sold. The club is full of very helpfull and polite people that would be more than willing to lend a hand. I highly recomend that when ever you get a chance to stop by and check out the website. Just follow the link below

http://www.kcfishclub.org/

I hope to hear from you soon,
Matt Nellis
KC Fish Club


----------



## xdoomsongx (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to see HAAS has a presence here! If only there was a Topeka club. I may just have to start one.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Let the staff know if there is ever anything we can do for you.


----------

